# How to not run Gastite



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I never run gastite. Don't like it. This is example on how you shouldnt run it. This install had a green tag on it! I riped it out and put in steel pipe anyway.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I don't see why people use Gastite. The stuff is way too expensive. I would rather tear open a wall and put in steel:thumbsup:


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

oh my:laughing: was it leaking?


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Once read an article in a trade magazine that said "Dont mistake green tags for good plumbing." I have since seen many fine examples of this. Just because something passes inspection does not mean that there is not a better way of doing it, just that the work is within the scope of the code.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Way to go with taking out that crap and puttin' in the iron. :thumbup:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

That's how 90% of the CSST is run around here. I'm doing a gas re-pipe tomorrow and it's all going to be sch. 40 steel. CSST would be quicker for sure (< 24" crawl space and attic) but it just doesn't seem worth it. 





Paul


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

With the exception of the nail plates on the top plates, that is the best way to run CSST. If you strap it to a stud or make it as rigid as possible then it makes it easier to put a nail/screw into it. The way it's loose in the wall will not allow a nail/screw to penetrate....as easily.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Choctaw said:


> With the exception of the nail plates on the top plates, that is the best way to run CSST. If you strap it to a stud or make it as rigid as possible then it makes it easier to put a nail/screw into it. The way it's loose in the wall will not allow a nail/screw to penetrate....as easily.


 Agrees, and to be legal the installer has to plate BOTH sides of the wall which in this case looks like an outside wall. In this case the inspector would probably allow it to be cased through wall in something like 11/2" sch. 40 steel pipe. Not sure. But I do run black pipe up into attic every chance I can.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

They make corrugated steel flexible sleeves for a situation like that. You have to use an approved product for strike protection. 

Didn't you read the book in the aisle to get certified before you bought the stuff?:jester:


----------



## gladerunner (Jan 24, 2009)

I probably install about 20,000 ft a year of Trac-pipe. Have never had any problems. can"t say enough about the time and labor it saves. For the record, I only install it where it will be buried in walls or crawl spaces. I use hard pipe anywhere it will be exposed to people. I have been in basements and have seen people hanging there laundry on gas-tite that was installd across the ceilings.


----------



## 3/4 MIP (Dec 1, 2009)

wondered about it, but it's note permitted where i'm located. Nice job.

Shannon


----------



## AllAces777 (Nov 23, 2010)

In Las Vegas we started installing Gastite about 15 years ago or so, we were doing full gastite CSST system until one of the supervisors brought in an 8 foot length of CSST that was on an exterior wall with about 50 lathing staples in it. Thats when Gastite and us got together and designed a hybrid black iron and csst system. We used CSST in horizontal runs from the meter location, overhead and used Black iron for all the in wall drops. 

We used this system for over 14 years and never had any problems with it once we eliminated all the vertical CSST drops. As stated before the cost of the CSST was offset by the labor savings of the quick install. All the drops were easily pre-fabbed and usually a few nipples could allow for any changes in outlet locations. :thumbsup:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

http://www.subrogationrecoverylawbl...csst-is-a-defective-product-in-landmark-case/

I pretty much won't use gastite anymore. I just think the liability is too high.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Will said:


> I pretty much won't use gastite anymore. I just think the liability is too high.


Same here. We won't be using it at all. Period


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

what about suing copper manufactures for their product failing because of lighting strikes. Lighting is an act of God, if it were not for a jury, there would have been no recovery in this case. We have got to draw the line somewhere, people are way to sue happy these days, what if they sue you next. Sure CSST needs to be grounded, but what about the miles of the stuff that was put in without knowlede of grounding being needed. Is it fair for someone to sue you for a job one of you employees did years ago with no knowledge of the pipe needing to be grounded.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

easttexasplumb said:


> what about suing copper manufactures for their product failing because of lighting strikes. Lighting is an act of God, if it were not for a jury, there would have been no recovery in this case. We have got to draw the line somewhere, people are way to sue happy these days, what if they sue you next. Sure CSST needs to be grounded, but what about the miles of the stuff that was put in without knowlede of grounding being needed. Is it fair for someone to sue you for a job one of you employees did years ago with no knowledge of the pipe needing to be grounded.



I never said I agree with sueing contractors who put it in years ago. I used to install miles of it in tract homes. I didn't know it had a weakness to lightning and thought it was the greatest thing since sliced bread. Now I know better, and so do most contractors. If you keep putting it in knowing what could happen, then why shouldn't you get sued? The home owner has no idea of knowing what CSST is, they are at the mercy of the plumber putting it in who does know better.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

easttexasplumb said:


> ...what about suing copper manufactures for their product failing because of lighting strikes...


Houses usually don't go up in a mushroom cloud when a water line fails.

If I could see the same legal handwriting on the wall for copper water pipe that we see for CSST, I'd stop using it too.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I was just saying that lightning is an act of god, yes I know CSST needs to be grounded. Some things are just out of our control. When pex was first introduced to the area all the plumbers said " I will never use that junk" and when others started eveyone followed suit. I belive that pex is going have bad results due to errosion of the fittings that are inside the pipe, I still sometimes use it. I will still use gaztite, just properly ground it. I do feel bad for the people who have lost their homes and property, especially if it is the fault of a plumber.


----------



## AllAces777 (Nov 23, 2010)

Wow, that was an interesting article. I know I've personally installed alot of TracPipe in my earlier years at another company. But again, they were the hybrid systems with csst ran horizontally through the trusses with Black iron drops and verticals including the main connection to the meter.

I will definitely talk to the rep about this though. 
Thanks for the info!


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

easttexasplumb said:


> what about suing copper manufactures for their product failing because of lighting strikes. Lighting is an act of God, if it were not for a jury, there would have been no recovery in this case. We have got to draw the line somewhere, people are way to sue happy these days, what if they sue you next. Sure CSST needs to be grounded, but what about the miles of the stuff that was put in without knowlede of grounding being needed. Is it fair for someone to sue you for a job one of you employees did years ago with no knowledge of the pipe needing to be grounded.


Grounded CSST still can get lighting strikes....


----------

